# Songs You Can't Stop Replaying!



## Xaybiance (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoa, seriously, what the eff? I've had THIS (prolly NSFW) song stuck in my fucking head all day and I can't stop listening to it! It's so awesome :3

You guys have any songs you can't stop listening to? Link 'em! :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

[yt]ISub-86SHAE[/yt]


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 27, 2010)

Shawty's like a melody in my head.....


----------



## Cam (Aug 27, 2010)

Hide and seek ~ Imogen heap
The funeral ~ Band of horses
Feels like home ~ Meck
Bad Romance (Electro remix) ~ DJ B l a d E



Jashwa said:


> Shawty's like a melody in my head.....


 
No no no

MY friend is a spitting image of Sean Kingston and its hilarious


----------



## Milo (Aug 27, 2010)

sunshine soundtrack

although this isn't part of the soundtrack


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;Tmut6FBx4xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmut6FBx4xk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2010)

"Alejandro" by Lady Gaga  

I blame it on my budgie who is a big fan


----------



## Keybearer (Aug 27, 2010)

Poets of the Fall - War
I blame Alan Wake for my new love for this band =D


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIi88qEH_SA
 Lupin the Third theme song
Its probably because I watched the whole season in 3 days.


----------



## Cam (Aug 27, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> "Alejandro" by Lady Gaga
> 
> I blame it on my budgie who is a big fan



I thought she said jalapeno when I first got showed that song

Last night on earth ~ American Idiot soundtrack


----------



## Jw (Aug 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;gBeCKmIN8bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBeCKmIN8bQ&feature=related[/video]

and also "Start Over" from the bonus tracks on Shinedown's "Leave a Whisper" album. Couldn't find a video of it, but it's worth a listen if you get the chance.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 27, 2010)

[yt]urNyg1ftMIU[/yt]

and 

[yt]NOKm7mxGV6w[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Aug 27, 2010)

lately it's been A Looming Resonance by Wolves In The Throne Room

[yt]MO_EuNDCSZs[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 27, 2010)

[yt]yRX1fyshW3c[/yt]


----------



## Machine (Aug 27, 2010)

[yt]GCjBRMDwT2w[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 27, 2010)

[yt]PtX1vKM0q_Y[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2010)

Waka Waka Esto es Africa


----------



## Ames (Aug 28, 2010)

[yt]VxD_7S7bl8k[/yt]

Oh the lulz.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> [yt]VxD_7S7bl8k[/yt]
> 
> Oh the lulz.



I posted the video for this by Eric Wareheim as my facebook status for a week.

Lost me about two potential employers.


----------



## Ames (Aug 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I posted the video for this by Eric Wareheim as my facebook status for a week.
> 
> Lost me about two potential employers.


 
Haha.

Sucks, man.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2010)

[yt]2PlRXyn2g9A[/yt]
This guy's piano solos are beatuiful, but this one.... gah. Can't stop listening and appreciating.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 28, 2010)

the song in this
[yt]Ih-WpTZcFIQ[/yt]

It's been less than a month since I heard/downloaded it, and I've listened to it 368 times.

I put it on to do... anything. I makes me more productive.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZgaswMpZTOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgaswMpZTOs[/video]
Fuck, this song is amazing
Old school Liquid Drum and Bass (2001 I think?)
Can't stop listening


----------

